

Travis CI Supports Python and Perl - kenneth_reitz
http://about.travis-ci.org/blog/announcing_python_and_perl_support_on_travis_ci/?

======
StavrosK
Damn this is nifty:

<http://travis-ci.org/#!/stochastic-technologies/goatfish>

I'm guessing this will become available for companies for a price, then? I'd
pay for it.

~~~
bergie
Their donation gathering site (<https://love.travis-ci.org/>) says the
following:

 _We are going to implement a paid service for private builds, too, but that
will probably take a while. We also want to pay people for improving various
parts of the system too._

I'm also eagerly waiting for the Pro version. We already use Travis for a fair
amount of our Open Source libraries, but it would be nice to do the same for
our closed projects as well.

~~~
StavrosK
Yep, and I like it more than Jenkins, I think...

~~~
bergie
Major strength is that it is trivial to set up, and as it runs as an external
service you don't need to worry about it afterwards.

For example, this file is all you need to have to test a typical Node.js
project:

[https://github.com/bergie/zombie-
qunit/blob/master/.travis.y...](https://github.com/bergie/zombie-
qunit/blob/master/.travis.yml)

